# Leaving the hobby



## agent A (Sep 2, 2022)

hey all,
so I doubt anyone will care and I don't really owe anyone an answer but I am leaving the mantis hobby
the community has become incredibly toxic over the years. there's no room or tolerance for any kind of neurodiversity, and the community as a whole is too religious for my comfort. There were several people on social media telling my friend how I make them uncomfortable, and they never considered how they made me uncomfortable. I'm getting really sick of the drama and the pettiness between a lot of the people around here and on other platforms
I also have little time for the mantis game anymore and it's a major financial drain. I enjoy rearing leps far more and I'm going to focus more on that passion because it just makes me happier and the lep community is far more suitable to me. 
Also would people (mostly on insta) stop telling me I should stay just because I'm good at it? I need to do things that are better for me


----------



## Synapze (Sep 2, 2022)

It's honestly our loss. Sorry it all ended this way. 

Take care and good luck with your research.


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh. I'm sorry it ended like this. I'm also sorry that mantises are no longer enjoyable for you as well. You're a good friend and I'll miss having you in the community. I know we have our differences, but I do genuinely enjoy your company (even if I do have to keep online friends at a bit of a distance for my own mental health). Goodbye Alex and good luck. I'll be on instagram if you ever want to chat. ;w; I'd love to hear about your leps (I want one and I'm in love).

If you would like, I'm more than willing to help you rehome ooths/mantises. I can't really take on much, but there's plenty of people I can reach out to.


----------



## Greybeard (Sep 2, 2022)

I am sorry to see you leave the forum and stop working with mantids. Since 1968 have reared Leps, butterflies and moths, and loved it. Switched to mantids because I can't rear leps any more-diagnosed with Parkinson's, necessarily stopped driving, and cannot go to our mountains or anywhere for host plants. Rearing mantids is more of a front porch delivery for enclosures. mantids, and feeders. 
May you find your peace and happiness, and I sincerely hope you do, since it is, I think, the epitome of insect hobbies.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 2, 2022)

Thanks for your expertise. Priorities change. Maybe we'll see you again down the road. Don't let the man get you down.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2022)

You know Alex I will always be here for you. Love, Rebecca


----------



## craigbaker (Sep 4, 2022)

agent A said:


> hey all,
> so I doubt anyone will care and I don't really owe anyone an answer but I am leaving the mantis hobby
> the community has become incredibly toxic over the years. there's no room or tolerance for any kind of neurodiversity, and the community as a whole is too religious for my comfort. There were several people on social media telling my friend how I make them uncomfortable, and they never considered how they made me uncomfortable. I'm getting really sick of the drama and the pettiness between a lot of the people around here and on other platforms
> I also have little time for the mantis game anymore and it's a major financial drain. I enjoy rearing leps far more and I'm going to focus more on that passion because it just makes me happier and the lep community is far more suitable to me.
> Also would people (mostly on insta) stop telling me I should stay just because I'm good at it? I need to do things that are better for me


That’s sad, people can be cruel. Wish you all the best and hope to stay in touch? Craig


----------



## Dimity (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't really know you but being neurodivergent myself I understand about people making you uncomfortable and visa versa. It took me 50 some years to figure out that I wasn't the only one, and that it wasn't my "fault." It's too bad you're leaving, I would have liked to know you better. Find your happiness and don't let anyone tell you there is anything wrong with it. Neurodivergents make up some of the greatest minds in history...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 6, 2022)

Neurodivergents. That's another name for Silicon Valley, right?


----------



## Orin (Sep 6, 2022)

Nothing wrong with leps.


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 12, 2022)

That is too bad! I have had similar experience on another forum in the past. They would be very critical with my ideas. I have a lot of pride, so I am sensitive to even little things that people might say. I am sorry that you have to leave because of this. Enjoy raising the moths and butterflies! Did you know that butterflies are just a kind of moth now? I read that the butterflies are genetically a type of moth.


----------



## Cosmic Kitten (Sep 13, 2022)

Sad to hear it, but each of our journeys is unique and I wish you the best on yours!


----------



## craigbaker (Sep 17, 2022)

Any bulk nymphs available?


----------



## craigbaker (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm also looking for Goliath moths


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2022)

craigbaker said:


> Any bulk nymphs available?


not really


----------



## Imantis (Sep 19, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear that. I just bought some mantis from you and you are a really great seller.
I hope you would be back to the hobby.


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2022)

I am keeping some _Creobroter_ still
maybe I'll get another Hymenopodid or something idk yet


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 27, 2022)

Sorry to hear this, Agent A. I've been on this forum for just a couple weeks and you've already proven yourself so helpful and knowledgeable.

I wish you the best on your ventures, but if life ever brings you back to our little praying invertebrates, we'll be here to welcome you back.

Cheers


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 27, 2022)

Also... what's a lep?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm guessing leopard geckos.


----------



## agent A (Sep 27, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> Also... what's a lep?


Lepidopteran


----------



## Asbestos (Sep 27, 2022)

agent A said:


> hey all,
> so I doubt anyone will care and I don't really owe anyone an answer but I am leaving the mantis hobby
> the community has become incredibly toxic over the years. there's no room or tolerance for any kind of neurodiversity, and the community as a whole is too religious for my comfort. There were several people on social media telling my friend how I make them uncomfortable, and they never considered how they made me uncomfortable. I'm getting really sick of the drama and the pettiness between a lot of the people around here and on other platforms
> I also have little time for the mantis game anymore and it's a major financial drain. I enjoy rearing leps far more and I'm going to focus more on that passion because it just makes me happier and the lep community is far more suitable to me.
> Also would people (mostly on insta) stop telling me I should stay just because I'm good at it? I need to do things that are better for me


So sorry to see you go! You seem really cool (I’m also nerodivergent and it’s tough) Good luck on your research


----------



## Orin (Sep 28, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> Also... what's a lep?


Lepidopteran - giant silk moths, butterflies, etc.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 28, 2022)

I need to set up a light station one of these summers. I hear the giant silk moths don't show up until 2:00-3:00 AM.


----------



## agent A (Sep 28, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> I need to set up a light station one of these summers. I hear the giant silk moths don't show up until 2:00-3:00 AM.


lunas fly pretty early, especially in the spring


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 29, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> I'm guessing leopard geckos.


I thought agentA meant Lepidoptera?

Edit: I just saw agentA's answer on the second page after posting this.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 29, 2022)

happy1892 said:


> I thought agentA meant Lepidoptera?
> 
> Edit: I just saw agentA's answer on the second page after posting this.


My bad. Leopard geckos are Leops.


----------



## Orin (Sep 29, 2022)

happy1892 said:


> I thought agentA meant Lepidoptera?
> 
> Edit: I just saw agentA's answer on the second page after posting this.


I thought he meant lepers, just wanting to help the less fortunate.


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 30, 2022)

Orin said:


> I thought he meant lepers, just wanting to help the less fortunate.


_Wheeze_

Well, considering they said they're rearing leps, it would sound like Alex is raising lepers. That would be an interesting hobby.


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 30, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> _Wheeze_
> 
> Well, considering they said they're rearing leps, it would sound like Alex is raising lepers. That would be an interesting hobby.


Definitely sounds illegal


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> _Wheeze_
> 
> Well, considering they said they're rearing leps, it would sound like Alex is raising lepers. That would be an interesting hobby.


this is like the time I reared _Haploa clymene _on joe pye weed and i didnt wanna label the cups with "JW" because I didn't wanna be accused of hunting down jehovahs for the larvae to eat


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 30, 2022)

agent A said:


> this is like the time I reared _Haploa clymene _on joe pye weed and i didnt wanna label the cups with "JW" because I didn't wanna be accused of hunting down jehovahs for the larvae to eat


_W h e e z e _


----------



## AdrianVonEpic (Sep 30, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> Also... what's a lep?


Lepidoptera. An order of insects, like how these guys are mantodea. Generally covers anything in the moth/butterfly range.


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2022)

AdrianVonEpic said:


> Lepidoptera. An order of insects, like how these guys are mantodea. Generally covers anything in the moth/butterfly range.


butterflies ARE moths


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 1, 2022)

AdrianVonEpic said:


> Lepidoptera. An order of insects, like how these guys are mantodea. Generally covers anything in the moth/butterfly range.


Something I wasn't aware of until recently: "The ratio of known moth species to known butterfly species is about 8 to 1, or, in other words, for every butterfly there are about eight moths."


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Something I wasn't aware of until recently: "The ratio of known moth species to known butterfly species is about 8 to 1, or, in other words, for every butterfly there are about eight moths."


if we wanna be pedantic, all butterflies ARE moths


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 1, 2022)

agent A said:


> if we wanna be pedantic, all butterflies ARE moths


Moths are just fuzzy butterflies and butterflies are just sad, naked moths.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 1, 2022)

Maybe it's wildlife encroachment. There's only one place in town where I still see swallowtails. I need to become more nocturnal. That appears to be when most of the Leps come out.


----------



## happy1892 (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes, butterflies are just one subgroup of moth. People found out from genetic testing that moths are very diverse genetically. So there are many groups or types of moths. And butterflies are just one of those groups of moths.

It is similar to termites being just a kind of cockroach. Genetically, there are species of cockroaches more closely related to termites than to other species of cockroaches. So termites are a specialized social cockroach. And there is even a cockroach, Cryptocercus spp., that I have heard people call the "proto termites", because they have primitive social colonies. Cryptocercus is somewhat related to termites. They are in the same superfamily as termites:


superfamily Blattoidea Latreille, 1810: Cockroach Species File


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2023)

agent A said:


> hey all,
> so I doubt anyone will care and I don't really owe anyone an answer but I am leaving the mantis hobby
> the community has become incredibly toxic over the years. there's no room or tolerance for any kind of neurodiversity, and the community as a whole is too religious for my comfort. There were several people on social media telling my friend how I make them uncomfortable, and they never considered how they made me uncomfortable. I'm getting really sick of the drama and the pettiness between a lot of the people around here and on other platforms
> I also have little time for the mantis game anymore and it's a major financial drain. I enjoy rearing leps far more and I'm going to focus more on that passion because it just makes me happier and the lep community is far more suitable to me.
> Also would people (mostly on insta) stop telling me I should stay just because I'm good at it? I need to do things that are better for me


Good to hear you kept up with the hobby for so long. I knew you (online) when you started and you were excited and industrious about learning and raising mantids. I hope your years in the hobby gave you growth in knowledge and enjoyment. I left the hobby for different reasons (too time intensive and I had other acute situations needing attention at home, plus eventually financially non-feasible). But I'll always have a love for mantids and I'm sure you will too. Think of it as a special chapter in your life. Onwards and upwards! Best of luck to you from an old friend.


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 1, 2023)

Katnapper said:


> Good to hear you kept up with the hobby for so long. I knew you (online) when you started and you were excited and industrious about learning and raising mantids. I hope your years in the hobby gave you growth in knowledge and enjoyment. I left the hobby for different reasons (too time intensive and I had other acute situations needing attention at home, plus eventually financially non-feasible). But I'll always have a love for mantids and I'm sure you will too. Think of it as a special chapter in your life. Onwards and upwards! Best of luck to you from an old friend.


They still are in the hobby to a degree, but are only rearing species they enjoy. I’d say it’s more so they have stepped back from the hobby socially because of toxicity.


----------



## agent A (Jan 1, 2023)

Katnapper said:


> Good to hear you kept up with the hobby for so long. I knew you (online) when you started and you were excited and industrious about learning and raising mantids. I hope your years in the hobby gave you growth in knowledge and enjoyment. I left the hobby for different reasons (too time intensive and I had other acute situations needing attention at home, plus eventually financially non-feasible). But I'll always have a love for mantids and I'm sure you will too. Think of it as a special chapter in your life. Onwards and upwards! Best of luck to you from an old friend.


WELCOME BACK! holy crap it's been so long we need to catch up!


----------



## agent A (Jan 1, 2023)

The Wolven said:


> They still are in the hobby to a degree, but are only rearing species they enjoy. I’d say it’s more so they have stepped back from the hobby socially because of toxicity.


yea
also some mod took down a post of mine for encouraging violence, so let me clarify something
some other hobbies keep each other in line by having people who mistreat other people get harassed, even doxxed and given death threats for their behavior by other people in the hobby. while I don't want to see the mantis people go that far, I'd at least like to see a few people shunned for the way they've been towards a few of us.


----------

